# IUI 4th attempt



## Unicorn80 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,  

So far I have had 3 failed IUI treatments and each time it gets harder to cope with emotionally and physically.  Emotionally this whole journey is draining, my first 2 IUI attempts weren't so bad but the 3rd failed attempt hit me hard. It all seemed to be going well, my scan showed 2 decent sized follicles and I believed that's why the previous 2 attempts had failed - I was obviously destined for twins - ha ha!  At the time of my scan my consultant told me I had double the chance of success so you start getting your hopes up. I've found the worst part each month is waiting the long 2 weeks to find out the result, I've found it only adds to the stress of it all. It's unfortunate but my 3rd treatment did fail, you start to wonder what yours chances are, especially when your told you have double the chance and that fails! I'm now back to the start of the process, back on the clomid and looking forward to my scan next week!  

I just wanted to wish anyone else in a similar situation the best of luck.

Nicola x


----------



## rose08 (Aug 30, 2008)

hi dear i know d pain i just had our 3rd failed attempt of iui..a/w for ivf now..its 4 days over but i still cant manage to think anything else..its very hard every time u go there with lods of hope and then no output..its frustrating but v dont have choice..and i think this is life and for some people it can be difficult..but v ll have our day..so dont lose ur hope ...and best of luck for ur next attempt...
take care


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies  

I am in exactly the same situation, yesterday we had our 4th IUI so I am now AGAIN on the horrible 2ww.  Like you Nicola last month I really thought it was going to work and I had gone further in my CD's than before - but no AF turned up  .  

I know its really hard especially when it seems to fail all the time but you really must keep positive and think to yourself this month its going to be me who get the wonderful BFP   

I really do wish you both all the very best and please keep in touch.

Love Kat xx


----------



## rose08 (Aug 30, 2008)

good luck for ur BFP.....


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi girls

I just wanted to send a bit of hope your way. I know exactly what you're feeling and how soul destroying it is to keep on going when you keep getting BFN's. 

I had 6 failed IUI's..I found the first ones harder to deal with than the last 2 or 3. To be honest, I was just going through the process by then and didn't expect it to work for a second. It was still hard when my AF arrived though. I found the intervention really hard and all the disruption for trips to the hospital..it just seemed so pointless after a while.

We then went on to IVF - which is a whole different story and very different in many ways from IUI. But if you look at my ticker you'll see IVF worked for me first time..with twins!!!! So there is hope. I never believed the IVF would work for me after so many failures, especially first time but there you go.

One thing I would say though is that the IUI tx that I had trained me to cope with a lot of what was to come in the IVF tx. I was toughened up and I think this helped me cope - I also was more than used to the clinic so it wasn't as daunting as it might have been.

Lots and lots of luck to you all..I   you get your dream very soon 

Rachael xx


----------



## rose08 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks rachael for ur kind words and congrats for ur twins...


----------



## Unicorn80 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely responses. It's refreshing to hear from others that are either going through or have been through the IUI process, it's also great to hear a success story - there is hope!


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi girls

Just wanted to add my thoughts.  

IUI finally worked on the 6th attempt for us..  This was after a year of drugs as I didnt respond on several occasions.  6 iuis felt like about 10 because we still had a million hospital visits, busy traffic to get there, time off work,parking problems once there, and thats not even mentioning the drugs which can make you feel as if you are going round the bend.  All of this coupled with the final visit to confirm when the actual iui is happening to be told it has to be abandoned - again -.........was just too much to bear at times.  Its not until I think back to those times that we realise how difficult it actually is to go through this rollercoaster and actually for me anyway, how difficult even close friends and familly can be because they dont understand whats truly involved.  I just wanted to send you all   and   and   and urge you to keep going, keep strong and stay focused.  This wont go on forever, hopefully will have the result that you want and will give you a strength for IVF as Rachael says, if thats the route you eventually have to go down.  Whatever happens at least you know you are doing everything you possibly can to make this happen and I wish you all the very best!!!

Mrs Dee


----------



## Unicorn80 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi all, I was due to have a scan today. However, yesterday I had a positive ovulation test and was asked to go in straight away for a scan. The scan showed no large follicles so my specialist sent me for a blood test to find out what was going on. He called me today and confirmed my blood test showed my trigger hormone levels were really high and advised I'd already ovulated and therefore could not proceed with the 4th IUI.  I'm feeling absolutely devastated. To add to all of this my fertility unit is due to close down so I have no idea what will happen next. My specialist mentioned that I should give serious thought about whether to continue with IUI or whether to move onto IVF. So much to think about!


----------



## rose08 (Aug 30, 2008)

hi nicola.sorry to hear that ur this cycle has been abondened.. i had already 3 iuis all were bfn.so i made my mind to go for ivf this time ,coz  i always responded well to drugs but inever got bfp.its purely up to u if u dont want to wait. i would suggest you to go for ivf..tc


----------



## Unicorn80 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Rose, Thanks for the message. It looks like I might have to go straight to IVF afterall.  I've been told today that my area have changed the number of treatments, IUI has gone from 6 goes down to 3 so I've used my quota and the only option now is to go onto IVF.  Like you, I have always responded well to the drugs but never got a BFP. I really hope the IVF works out better for the both of us, good luck with your treatment and let me know how you get on. x


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Nicola

I'd definately go straight onto IVF - I had 6 IUI's all BFN and then got my BFP at my first IVF attempt. Very lucky I know but it shows that just because one tx doesn't work, something else might.

Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## rose08 (Aug 30, 2008)

hi nicola.may be god wants u to go for ivf and have lovely BFP. i have got consultant appointment on 23rd march.then will know the procedure and dates.when r u starting ur tx?


----------



## Unicorn80 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Rose, I'm waiting for confirmation of an appointment date but hoping it will be within the next 2 weeks or so. I'll let you know once I receive the letter and when I'll be going. Good luck with your appointment and let me know how it all goes x


----------



## rose08 (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah i ll let u know and gud luck for ur appointment.tc


----------

